# Subsonic rounds for hogs?



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

......


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Lmao!!!


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

Bahahahaha!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Damn...


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Big gals need loving too.  

That's what happens when you poke fun at them, They'll take you serious. :wallbash:


----------

